# Differences in Runs of AMS J&S Coaches and Combines



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

There were at least three releases of the J&S Coach and a couple of re-runs of the Combines. The first one or two releases of the Coach had some cosmetic issues, which were corrected later, also the second run of the coaches had some issues with the strength of the coupler mounting assembly. Does anyone know whether and at which re-run these issues have been entirely eliminated? Many thanks, Zubi


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi, The last coaches I got were about a year ago and they have the reinforced coupler mount. I don't know which run they are. They also were easier to disassemble as the ends of the floor were tapered where they fit into the slots in the walls.


----------

